# Sunseed rat and mouse food or Critter Cubes..good or bad



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

So my ratties are getting bored of their rat blocks and I'm looking for different options I currently feed them this:
http://www.amazon.com/Kaytee-Forti-Diet-Health-Mouse-Hamster/dp/B001VJ56Z8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325659600&sr=8-1











For 25 lbs of this food, it sure will last AWHILE! However does anyone feed this to their rats, is it good or bad..I can't tell if this is in a block form though.

http://www.amazon.com/SUN-RAT-MOUSE-VITA-25LB/dp/B0002DHO2M/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1325659201&sr=8-12







Or would sunseed critter cubes be better?

http://www.amazon.com/Sun-Seed-Critter-Cubes-lb/dp/B0002ASMJO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1325659505&sr=8-2


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

I have heard that the Harlan blocks are the best I found them here they changed their name to "Native Earth" now. They always get you on the shipping prices though >.< Anyone know where to get it for a bit less? I don't know of any local pet stores that carry this. 


http://www.amazon.com/Native-Earth-Protein-4018-Rodent/dp/B00132ROS0/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

Try calling local Exotics Vets. I was in one recently that sold Harlan blocks.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Of the 2 choices, Forti-diet is the better one, Sunseed is horrible stuff, but don't worry it was my first lab block as well 

Are you in the US? If so order the Harlan, or even see if you can get it from a rescue or website that repackages Harlan products...the 2014 is the best diet for an adult rat, and they usually love it too.

If you are in Canada, there's a few places that sell Harlan but not many (if you are in Ontario you are in luck), or you could look into Living World Extrusion for Hamsters...oddly enough its a really decent lab block


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

The shipping is a killer. It just sucks if you have to pay more for the shipping then u do for the food lol. Someone on another thread directed me to the craftyrat. Their flatrate shipping and that you can buy it in smaller sizes seems like a better deal. 

I haven't bought from them yet but I am going to this week. But it seems like a good site alot of people recommended it to me. 
http://www.thecraftyrat.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=TCR&Category_Code=VP


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes i'm located in FL. Pet rats aren't that popular around here either so many local pet stores don't carry quality rat food except Walmart but that's the crappy blocks. Is the 40 lbs bag worth buying? That'll definitely last all of my rats life for sure lol. Then again food does expire, does this food have at least a 2-3 year expiration date? The new Native Earth blocks that was originally Harlan.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Forty pounds is a lot, but you can freeze it to keep it fresh. Another place to get HT is Mainely Rat Rescue (http://www.mainelyratrescue.org/store2/), where you can get all HT rat formulas (8604, 2018, 2016, and 2014) in amounts from 5 up to 33 pounds. As far as I can tell, their prices are pretty good, plus you know that you are supporting an excellent organization by buying from them.


----------



## AlexP (Oct 26, 2011)

You can also freeze part of the bag of HT until you're ready to use it. Not sure how long it lasts in the freezer, but it's several months I think.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Which formula is the same as the 4018? Basically what are the differences in all formulas, is there any link out there that someone knows of? Thanks  I will definitely check out the rat rescue site. Thanks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The 4018 would be the same as the 2018. 

http://www.harlan.com/products_and_.../teklad_global_18_protein_rodent_diet_2018.hl


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you! I've been trying to find that, but couldn't seem to


----------

